# Help with plans!!!



## isaiah lowe (Sep 22, 2018)

Need help finding plans to full size car engines I can scale down to models any configuration would be helpful, cheers.


----------



## Entropy455 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm getting ready to build my first V8 model engine - a half-scale model of a Pontiac 455 (using the full-size engine to obtain measurements).

Point being - detailed manufacturing drawings for automobile engines are typically proprietary information.

Taking an engine apart, and obtaining measurements directly will likely be much easier. . . .


----------



## isaiah lowe (Sep 22, 2018)

Entropy455 said:


> I'm getting ready to build my first V8 model engine - a half-scale model of a Pontiac 455 (using the full-size engine to obtain measurements).
> 
> Point being - detailed manufacturing drawings for automobile engines are typically proprietary information.
> 
> Taking an engine apart, and obtaining measurements directly will likely be much easier. . . .



What I was thinking may be my only option of copying a hemi v8


----------

